# Where to buy brake pads online???



## hay484 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 93' sentra XE 4dr. My brakes are horrible rite now and is goin to become hazardous to drive soon. 

Where do I buy brake pads for my car online? I need to replace both front and rear pads. Front is disc and rear is drum.

I checked courtesyparts.com and the total for the oem replacement is about $90. I heard about Axxis seris pads. 

Give me some suggestions on brake pads and where to go to get them. Also, which brake fluid should I get? I do normal/ spirited driving. Thank you.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

For brake pads, you're gonna wanna checkout Cox Import. That's where I got my Axxis Metal Master brake pads from. Great price and excellent service.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

i bought mine from Stillen... metal matrix... good price. wayy good pads!!!!


----------



## hay484 (Jan 29, 2003)

where do u get your rear brake shoes from???


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

i just got stock rear shoes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

errr, metal matrix pads are good but they eat your rotors alive


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't know yet as I only have about 3K on them. Plus I drive pretty hard.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Best pads for stock XE*

Does anyone make decent carbon semi-metallic pads for the XE? I've looked some pads up online & like at Autozone they offer exactly one set of pads for the XE at $14. In truth these may be fine & dandy, but talk about lack of selection.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I've had those autozone brake pads now for about 2 years, they work fine and come with a lifetime warranty...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm of the opinion that you either have to buy track pads or street pads and use them accordingly. Track pads are expensive, and like mentioned, they'll eat up your rotors during street use, because they don't get up to operating temperature. OEM Nissan pads are the best of both worlds, they're great for the street but can handle track duty rather well, at least according to Mike Kojima. I'd try to find out who makes the OEM Nissan pads and if the same spec. pad can be bought at the parts store for less. It seems that the people who usually run a track pad on the street are people who really don't know that much about brakes, and simply assume that if it's good for track then it's even better for street, and that's usually not the case.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Value in pads*

Yeah. . . . It's real easy to fall into the "If they're not expensive, they must be cheap" trap. I've also been using the Autozone generic pads for some years with no complaints.

My Sentra's a daily driver, so any & all of the upgrades I make on it will be strictly for fun; it's a matter of a hobby, doing occasional add-ons just to keep familiar with all the car's systems as it ages, so I know what & when to replace doing preventive maintenance. If I end up getting the benefit of a few extra horsepower out of the car, better handling & braking, so much the better. I don't ever intend to put the car on any kind of track because I don't want to push it that hard. I can't afford to. Might eventually consider going to a meet to put it on a dynomometer to see what kind of juice I've got at the wheels--but that would be about it.

Way back in high school when almost everybody was running their cars against just about anybody at a stop light who'd rev their engines (or even look over at you), lots of guys were having wrecks & blowing their engines & leaving behind clouds of blue smoke from worn rings & stuff. I knew this one guy whose dad was a mechnaic, and he had a blue '71 Camaro modified so it generated well over 450 horsepower. Probably the baddest car I've ever ridden in. It looked great & sounded incredible; guys would work on him, trying to get him irritated & daring him to race, but he'd just laugh. What impressed me the most was that he nearly always drove it gently & hardly ever put any real foot into it. I asked him why & he said "Because I want to keep it." That's stuck with me.


----------



## Nicoli (Apr 26, 2005)

hay484 said:


> I have a 93' sentra XE 4dr. My brakes are horrible rite now and is goin to become hazardous to drive soon.
> 
> Where do I buy brake pads for my car online? I need to replace both front and rear pads. Front is disc and rear is drum.
> 
> ...


You would do Well to Run Red Line Fluids But they cost More and make Your vehicle run slightly Hotter. as Far as Brake Pads www.**************.com has more parts for the xe than I have seen elsewhere. they do good on brakes and other things. also www.partstrain.com has a wide selection.
axxis is a great brand to go with. also Green is a good one not only do they look good but they resist the worst type of brake fade...Green Fade.


----------

